# 8-string players, be afraid: Musiclab RealEight 8-string guitar Vsti



## leechmasterargentina (May 8, 2015)

Since there's no virtual instruments forum, I felt this is the best place where I should post this. What do you guys think?







MusicLab - Info


----------



## erdiablo666 (May 8, 2015)

That's it. I'm switching to 9 strings.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (May 8, 2015)

Now drummers can ditch 8-string guitar players with this just like guitar players ditched drummers with Superior Drummer


----------



## that short guy (May 8, 2015)

leechmasterargentina said:


> Now drummers can ditch 8-string guitar players with this just like guitar players ditched drummers with Superior Drummer



Damn it, i was gonna make that joke lol


----------



## that short guy (May 8, 2015)

also i think this might be a really good thing. It'd allow people in your band that don't play guitar like the drummer or keyboard player to write guitar pay ideas to bring to the grip in the same way that i do for the drums


----------



## BigHandy (May 8, 2015)

$149, Huh??? 

I'm better stick to the idea of getting a real "real" one...


----------



## ItWillDo (May 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KfvrlikAdA

The guitars actually sound a lot better than many "8-string demo's" I've had to endure in the past. Really excited about this for pre-productions (vocalists and drummers can't interpret/emulate songs from GP-midi) so I'm definitely giving it a shot.

EDIT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=24&v=PZI7Lm5pTbM
^ I actually *genuinly* like this tone.


----------



## DancingCloseToU (May 8, 2015)

I actually like the way the lead/solo stuff sounds, but the lows sound gross and mushy. It muddles up the whole composition. Moreover, it's going to make it really easy for people to make some stuff thats simply impossible to actually play. Superior for guitars... 

I kinda like how fake and punchy the drums sound in the demo too


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 8, 2015)

that short guy said:


> also i think this might be a really good thing. It'd allow people in your band that don't play guitar like the drummer or keyboard player to write guitar pay ideas to bring to the grip in the same way that i do for the drums


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 8, 2015)

ItWillDo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KfvrlikAdA
> 
> The guitars actually sound a lot better than many "8-string demo's" I've had to endure in the past. Really excited about this for pre-productions (vocalists and drummers can't interpret/emulate songs from GP-midi) so I'm definitely giving it a shot.
> 
> ...



wow that sounds better than most of my friends 8 string guitar tones


----------



## Electric Wizard (May 8, 2015)

I'm surprised at the lack of comments about the abalone. Is it acceptable if it's only virtual?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 8, 2015)

Electric Wizard said:


> I'm surprised at the lack of comments about the abalone. Is it acceptable if it's only virtual?



I'm just glad they went with passives and an ebony board.


----------



## luca9583 (May 8, 2015)

Just tried the demo. This plugin is actually evil.

As it's essentially just samples of a DI'd guitar, if you run it through a quality amp sim, or even better, a real amp, there's a lot of fun to be had.

Try putting bass mode on and you've got instant access to low guitar notes down to E0.

I'd be curious to hear someone with a high quality midi pickup triggering it from a real guitar...ahahahahaha

If this is where we're heading, scale lengths will be a thing of the past one day. There will be an advanced midi guitar with digital strings that will trigger samples of all tunings with optimum strings at optimum scale lengths. 

i wonder what instrument/scale length was used for tracking the samples.

Evil...


----------



## DancingCloseToU (May 8, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm just glad they went with passives and an ebony board.



I'm bummed that you cant see the trem on that beast 



Electric Wizard said:


> I'm surprised at the lack of comments about the abalone. Is it acceptable if it's only virtual?



I actually like abalone stuffs. Not inlays in particular, because I don't like inlays at all to be fair, side dots only... But I think abalone makes for some great bindings and knobs


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 8, 2015)

So when computers gain sentience, does this mean computers will be making complex glitch/djent music named Rings of Silicon?


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 9, 2015)

If there's anything I've learned about sample libraries, it's that Javi is damn good with them, and getting them to sound like he makes it is difficult. 

I fully support things like this, but it's not for me. Even the great stuff tends to sound artificial. On top of that, music lab has some of the worst sounding libraries.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 9, 2015)

leechmasterargentina said:


> Now drummers can ditch 8-string guitar players with this just like guitar players ditched drummers with Superior Drummer



This dude plays drums and programs guitars




But for real, I want this VST so bad. I'm lazy and hate recording.


----------



## Atomic Kemper (May 9, 2015)

I'm firing myself


----------



## Zhysick (May 10, 2015)

OK... I have heard lot of guitarists better than me... I have heard several "8 years old korean virtuoso kid" playing better than me... I have even heard some "8 years old kid" playing better than me 

But software?

OK. I'm done.

Bye bye cruel world...

PS: WTH!!! That sounded GOOD, very very good... looks like a hell of a software to program but HEY sounds very very good...


----------



## JPhoenix19 (May 10, 2015)

Zhysick said:


> OK... I have heard lot of guitarists better than me... I have heard several "8 years old korean virtuoso kid" playing better than me... I have even heard some "8 years old kid" playing better than me
> 
> But software?
> 
> ...





Seriously!

I'm going to sell my guitars and just make beats or something...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (May 10, 2015)

Superior Drummer, ZomBass, and now RealEight. 

Damn, all I need to do now is export all of the tracks from my Guitar Pro files into my DAW and throw EZMix on it.


----------



## vansinn (May 10, 2015)

So.. all we need is to await SkyNet AI reaching a state of self-consciousness, and we'll have yet another wave of NewFakeAge musick, only now played by virtual robotics..

Metal Gods save us from the above, as displaced as the below; I'll still have dem nice shiny bottles with metal shrapnels in near vacuum, thank you very much!


----------



## leechmasterargentina (May 10, 2015)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Seriously!
> 
> I'm going to sell my guitars and just make beats or something...



Maybe that's a better idea. I think they make more money than us metalheads...lol


----------



## youngthrasher9 (May 10, 2015)

I _know_ they make more money than us.

Every high school freshman kid with a 3 line rap about money and hoes wants a custom beat.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Mrjonez (May 12, 2015)

OK so I have a question because I want more than one opinion in this. So I'm considering selling my ltd h-308 and going down to a 7 string (mainly because I don't use very low tunings anymore) so would the ltd m417 be a good trade or should I wait for the 1007?


----------



## Eclipse (May 13, 2015)

The day will come when robots replace us on stage.


----------



## vividox (May 13, 2015)

tristanroyster said:


> The day will come when robots replace us on stage.


Like this?


----------



## scottro202 (May 13, 2015)

I just think it was really cool to watch the dots move around the fretboards on the demos


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 13, 2015)

ItWillDo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=24&v=PZI7Lm5pTbM
> ^ I actually *genuinly* like this tone.




That actually sounds pretty good. Its funny how the fast lead parts sound just like the majority of modern "tech" bands. The slower leads sound a bit better since there doesn't need to be any note bleed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 13, 2015)

I'm surprised there hasn't been any Lucas Mann or RoS jokes yet.


----------



## Randy (May 13, 2015)

ItWillDo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=24&v=PZI7Lm5pTbM
> ^ I actually *genuinly* like this tone.



So, programmed 8-string music sounds as uninspired as traditionally recorded 8-string music? Do we chalk that up as a net positive or a negative?


----------



## Groff (May 14, 2015)

Randy said:


> So, programmed 8-string music sounds as uninspired as traditionally recorded 8-string music? Do we chalk that up as a net positive or a negative?



Depends on how much auto tune they need to make their singer incapable of live performance.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (May 14, 2015)

I think this is awesome actually

I've been playing around with making ungodly low-tuned sludge metal with VSTi bass run through amp sims. I may very well pick this bit of software up in the future and see what it can do. 

As long as people aren't trying to pass the stuff off as real guitar playing, I think VSTi is a great alternative for experimental heavy music. Coolness


----------



## Sumsar (May 14, 2015)

Well it is still as fake as a strippers ...., but then again thats what metalcore and djent is all about right? editing and time aligned guitars, bass, drums and vocals (with the vocals also being autotuned or with cupped mic).

This just skips all the time alignment and editing of the guitars and the time spent recording it


----------



## leechmasterargentina (May 14, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Well it is still as fake as a strippers ...., but then again thats what metalcore and djent is all about right? editing and time aligned guitars, bass, drums and vocals (with the vocals also being autotuned or with cupped mic).
> 
> This just skips all the time alignment and editing of the guitars and the time spent recording it



I kinda find some truth in this post...In my first songs, I used to edit a lot, and repeat guitar parts and such...but in the last years I've tried to take a more organic point of view in the recordings of my tracks. Even if a chorus or a verse is the same as the previous, I like to record it again. I feel I'm giving the song a human side; sometimes I can't difference the take from the first chorus from the second, but I still think that gives a different feel. I do the same with vocals, bass, and everything I record. I still edit, but just to get rid of small mistakes, things I don't like, mingle takes and things like that. As for vocal tuning apps, I use them to correct small mistakes to what are already good takes of my voice, but I try to avoid going into the computer-vocal sound.

This is a small example of the approach I took with my latest song. By the way, this is a real guitar (Not VSTi), lol, just in case. An Ibanez 7-string.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/leechmaster/libre[/SC]


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 15, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been any Lucas Mann or RoS jokes yet.



Because ya missed it, b0ss! ;D


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 15, 2015)

I'm surprised there's so much indirect compliments in this thread. Before I picked up a real guitar, I had to rely on sample libraries like this. Even in the decently done demo, repeated notes sound plastic as hell, and it's the reason I picked up guitar in the first place. The lead guitars all sound really weird too. The only thing that sounds convincing is the low chugging.

I'm all for tools that let people create music that they like. I absolutely adore the idea of an authentic sounding vsti that lets keyboardists program great sounding guitar tracks, but these really do just sound lame imo. 

Not 8 string, but these two tracks really are some of the nicest sounding "fake" guitars I've ever heard, and even they sound a little cheesy:

V-METAL Video - Awakening

V-METAL Video - Brave New World

edit Also, don't think it's as simple as copy pasta. If you import midi into these libraries they sound like .... and it requires a lot of key switching/velocity layers/mod wheel/pitch wheel stuff. It's not even remotely simple to program a halfway decent track. If you're fluent with keyboard, they're good alternatives to learning a completely new instrument, but if you're a guitarist they're not really worth the trouble.


----------



## AxeHappy (May 15, 2015)

The whole editing thing is nothing new, nor is it a djent or metal core thing (I don't care for either genre). 

Tape machines had slots in them for using a razor blade to cut the tape and put them back together. 

One of my teachers at college was Jack Richardson and he gave a live demonstration of a box he used (during the 70s and 80s) to select between tracks playing live to bounce to a new track to create a comp'd track. He would listen to each track once. Than be ready to go (the guy was a legend) and he would switch in the middle of ....ing words to get the best sounding take. 

Super processed music has existed as long as the music industry has. It's just easy and cheaper to do it now.


----------



## JamesM (May 15, 2015)

It sounds so unnatural.

Well, I mean, it _is_.

But still. Unlistenable to me.


----------



## rx (May 16, 2015)

It sounds like elephant farts.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 16, 2015)

The irony is that it doesn't sound more fake than any modern Djent production. Hell, it sounded more real than the reamped Gameboy they must have used for the last Within the Ruins album.

We all know who's gonna try and get $20k for his new solo album now that this is out.


----------



## Haun (May 17, 2015)

Wow, this is scary. It's certainly never gonna replace a person on stage, but I could see it being used extensively in the studio. I'd like to quote Glenn Fricker and say that these things make great writing tools, but in the studio you're trying get a once in a lifetime performance, so go do that, and don't use samples. IMHO.


----------



## Bretton (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey,

anyone have experience with this program yet? I'm a total noob to RealEight, audio engineering, vst instruments and midi. I'm a drummer looking to turn the songs in my head into real audio, and program scratch tracks for my band, for me to listen to along with the click. I'm pretty handy with Guitar Pro. Now that I've discovered RealEight, I've tried exporting the midi from Guitar Pro, and putting it through RealEight in Reaper. Can't figure out how to change "FX" within a single midi track though.

So far I'm using a workaround where I export several different tracks, one for normal notes, one for palm muted notes, one for legato notes, one for pinch harmonics, and check off a different "permanent FX" button for each track. that seems weird to me though, and like I should be able to do it all in one midi track.

Any advice?


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm not buying it until they add a bevel and a slider to edit the bevel


----------



## Splinterhead (Jun 2, 2016)

Well us guitar players have been using BFD and Superior for how long now? I guess revenge is best served djold.

Meh, there ain't nothing like fingers against wire.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jun 2, 2016)

Bretton said:


> Hey,
> 
> anyone have experience with this program yet? I'm a total noob to RealEight, audio engineering, vst instruments and midi. I'm a drummer looking to turn the songs in my head into real audio, and program scratch tracks for my band, for me to listen to along with the click. I'm pretty handy with Guitar Pro. Now that I've discovered RealEight, I've tried exporting the midi from Guitar Pro, and putting it through RealEight in Reaper. Can't figure out how to change "FX" within a single midi track though.
> 
> ...



Depending on how the articulations are activated, there are multiple ways. You either need to use key switches, which is tedious to do live since you have to key switch back after like two or three notes. I always remember palm mutes being velocity activated, as in low velocity is a palm mute and higher velocity is sustains. Otherwise it's likely dependent on where the mod wheel is. 


It really is difficult trying to get an authentic sounding track out of these libraries. Doable to an extent, but difficult.


----------

